# meguiars leather cleaner



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

i have read lot00 of posts about the liquid leather treatments being the best stuff to use on tt seats but i have seen what im guessing to be the meguiars alternate in halfords and wondered if any1 has tried it?

megs' leather cleaner/conditioner its called - or something like that!


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... ryrn_33952

thats the stuff!!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Its CrAp - and if youve already got it dont put it on the steering wheel leather it makes for nice sticky hands that get sticky prints on anything you touch 

Just get liquid leather, its not that much more expensive, its 100 times better and no sticky residue


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=115681


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Megs Gold Class is *hard work!*

Ive been using Mer cleaner / conditioner for years now, seems to do a good job.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

J55TTC said:
 

> Its CrAp - and if youve already got it dont put it on the steering wheel leather it makes for nice sticky hands that get sticky prints on anything you touch
> 
> Just get liquid leather, its not that much more expensive, its 100 times better and no sticky residue


what he said, it is rubbish imo


----------

